

Intro CS: "Six Degrees of Kevin Bacon" assignment with porn titles - NathanCollins
http://pages.cs.wisc.edu/~hasti/cs367-common/assignments/p5/files/large.txt

======
NathanCollins
E.g. search for "Buck Adams".

Email from prof:

"I need to apologize to everyone in CS 367 for providing data sets containing
offensive material. I had not looked at the contents of the large and huge
data sets until well after the assignment had been released. Had I realized
what the data sets contained, I never would have used them. I am sorry that
this happened. "

Full assignment:

[http://pages.cs.wisc.edu/~hasti/cs367-common/assignments/p5/...](http://pages.cs.wisc.edu/~hasti/cs367-common/assignments/p5/p5.html)

